# Trivia 3/30



## luckytrim (Mar 30, 2018)

trivia 3/30
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1958, Larry King smashed into John F. Kennedy's car. JFK  said he’d
forget the whole thing if King promised to vote for him when  he ran for
president.

1. Which one of the following is NOT a romance  language?
  a. - English
  b. - Portuguese
  c. - Italian
  d. - French
2. According to Dan Quayle, how do you spell Potato  ?
3. What are individual particles of light called?
4. November 5, 1968: This pitcher won the AL MVP and Cy Young  award in the
season for throwing a 31-6 record. Name this Detroit Tiger  pitcher... ...
5. Paul McCartney's first name is not really Paul... what is  it ?
  a. - James
  b. - Joseph
  c. - Jeffery
  d. - Jaden
6. Harrison Ford played Rick Deckard in what film, based on a  Phillip K. 
Dick Story ?
7. Bob Geldolf  was a member of what Rock group ?
8. In which type of triangle would each angle be equal to 60  degrees?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
New Zealand is the only country south of the Equator to host  the Winter
Olympics.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Potatoe
3. Photons
4. Denny McLain
5. - a (Paul is his middle name)
6. Blade Runner
7. The Boomtown Rats
8. Equilateral Triangle

CRAP !
No country in the Southern Hemisphere has hosted, or even been  an applicant
to host, the Winter Olympics.


----------



## blissful (Mar 30, 2018)

The answer to #3 is lightening bugs. ha ha.

Back in around 63 or 64 or 65...Dh (age 12-14) was cutting grass for a neighbor 2 doors down from his parents' house in Ripon. He was just a kid or young teen. There was a house behind that house that belonged to someone that moved to another city and then rented it to college kids. So while DH was mowing he saw the neighbors behind them and said hi and they chatted and the neighbor guys/young adults who were college kids were pleasant and kind. He talked with one of them and he was kind and chatty and it was a good experience.

In years later, DH found out it was Harrison Ford that was talking with him. He recognized him and his neighbor friend shared the scoop with him. To me, it was kind of comforting to know that some of the actors and actresses out there were kind to kids, that it was in their nature to be kind, even before they became famous. Harrison Ford was probably only 21-23, so almost a child himself. *Sigh*, I feel happy about that because the people we see in movies, seem, larger than life, and you never really know their nature. This is just a happy story for DH.


----------

